# OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely?



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

Well im switching out my Monsoon for the MFD in about 2 weeks and i was going to go with the cd changer in the trunk but i realized an Ipod setup would be better. 
Have any of you installed an Ipod with the MFD/Delta/Monsoon/etc so that you can use the controls on the headunit to control the ipod?
Also, id like a clean place to mount the ipod when i get into my car (i.e OEM cell phone holder spot). What parts do i need to get in order to do this cleanly.
Pics for views
















thanks


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (Vorsprung)*

sweet..i'm doing the same thing, but haven't decided yet on a iPod or phatbox http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (Bora_Azul)*

lots of people use proclip products to hold the ipod. there are lots of hits if you search on it. as for allowing the nav to control the ipod, those kits are pretty exepnsive (usually close to $200 from what i've seen). once again, searching will find a lot of people that have connected it to the monsoon dd. i havent seen anybody use it with the nav or the delta though (man do i want a delta...).


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (bigmak)*

yea ive seen people use the blitzsafe adapter then an RCA conversion cable --> Ipod. Its pretty cool and all but it makes the Ipod look like a cd changer to the headunit. I know that this is probably the closest Ipod to MFD intergration that i can get but maybe someone out there has done it so the name of the track shows on the MFD like on the ipod.


----------



## GTI05 (Oct 10, 2004)

I know that the ipods hold alot of songs and I use mine occasionally w/ the fm transmitter, but I don't understand the point of having a premium sound system to play mp3s (which have poor sound quality).


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (GTI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI05* »_... but I don't understand the point of having a premium sound system to play mp3s (which have poor sound quality).

That is a conversation for a different thread... in a different forum. So all I am going to say is do your research before making such a blanket statement.


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: (GTI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI05* »_I know that the ipods hold alot of songs and I use mine occasionally w/ the fm transmitter, but I don't understand the point of having a premium sound system to play mp3s (which have poor sound quality).


Well the reason im going with the ipod is because the MFD does not play CDs, just map disks. In europe when you order the MFD option you get a 6 CD changer in the trunk. I decided on the ipod because not only does it hold more songs than any cd changer will ever hold but because i can carry it with me and serve 2 purposes. I think its even more cost effective given than disk changers are about 150ish plus cds or cdrs then you have the hassle of opening ur trunk everytime u wanna switch cds.....with an ipod you can just plug it in download all you'll ever need and listen. Mp3s arent that bad quality given you download good ones (itunes)


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Vorsprung)*

"bit rate"
I have an iPod/Blitzsafe/Belkin setup.
I use the Belkin TuneDock (sp) in the cup holder because I don't want a permanent station.
The iPod is the king of media players BECAUSE of it's interface. It makes sense. It's logical. It works.
I think integration attempts are skeptical (at best)







. Sure it'd be great if they worked on a similar level, but it's never as good as original. I find it's just as easy to press a button or two on the iPod.


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: (PDong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDong* »_"bit rate"
I have an iPod/Blitzsafe/Belkin setup.
I use the Belkin TuneDock (sp) in the cup holder because I don't want a permanent station.
The iPod is the king of media players BECAUSE of it's interface. It makes sense. It's logical. It works.
I think integration attempts are skeptical (at best)







. Sure it'd be great if they worked on a similar level, but it's never as good as original. I find it's just as easy to press a button or two on the iPod.

good points, perhaps it is easier to work the ipod from a stand next to the MFD on the dash, i mean the thumbwheel is pretty easy to use and the screen is probably as big as the Monsoon HU's screen.
So as far as playback through the MFD the blitzsafe is the best way?


----------



## NovRus (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (Vorsprung)*

Icelink. I don't have it but it looks GOOOOD!! Shows music titles on the screen (don't know if it will on VWs).
THE LINK










> Introducing...
> The ice>Link Plus plays high quality music from your iPod through your existing car entertainment system's CD changer port. There is no longer a need for cassette adapters, cigarette lighter chargers or bulky FM transmitters. You can start enjoying crisp, clean CD quality music with charging and iPod control from your exisitng car entertainment system. Imagine having access to over 10,000 MP3s at the touch of a button. The sleek design of the ice>link cradle will compliment most vehicle interiors as if it were offered form the factory.
> When used wth compatible vehicle entertaiment systems, the ice>Link Plus starts and stops the iPod as you enter and exit CD changer mode on your car's entertainment system. Fast Forward, Rewind, Search and seek commands are passed to the iPod also - this is really great for vehicles with entertaiment controls. You can also select your first five playlists by selecting disk numbers 1-5 on your radio.


Anyone know if you have ability to hook up 2 CD changers. I already have the OEM 6 disc, but would like to hook up Ipod too. I remember you could have the 6 disc and the 1 disc, but I don't know about hooking up an Ipod.


_Modified by NovRus at 3:59 PM 1-20-2005_


----------



## r6&vr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (Vorsprung)*

I just did my 2001 GTI GLX w/monsoon. LOVE IT. I used blitz safe (singh motorworks is the cheapest $56) and belkin products. I bought a panavise but decided to mount in the ashtray instead. I just cut a hole in the ash tray container and ran the belkin cord through it. I have my ipod in a contour isee case and it fits snuggly in the tray (doesn't move ever, unless i take it out) here are some pics. 
BTW I use EAC\ LAME to encode\ compress my mp3's and they sound great. In the car I can't hear the difference between them and a CD. I have 1300 songs and the room for 6500 more. (40GB)


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (r6&vr6)*

nice guys, keep the install pics coming


----------



## SlvrGTi1.8T (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (Vorsprung)*

















Installed with the Enfigmotorsport(not sure it will work with the nav though) and the holder is from http://www.panavise.com look around in the cellular area.
Jason


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (SlvrGTi1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlvrGTi1.8T* »_


















This looks like what im looking for but what is the one that sits a little bit higher. Like the OEM cell phone holder


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

where to get, the NAV from ?


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (zaberayx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaberayx* »_where to get, the NAV from ? 

hahaha


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

where did you get the oem navi. and how much did it cost?


----------



## xanctus (Dec 17, 2003)

damn, that U2 edition of Ipod really tempting man....


----------



## zackforbing (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (xanctus)*

I've got Matt at Tunertricks working on a custom iPod installation...going to alter my cupholders so that instead of cupholders, an iPod dock will pop out when I push the button







it's gonna be pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## zackforbing (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (xanctus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanctus* »_damn, that U2 edition of Ipod really tempting man....

dude dont waste your money on that ish...go here...
http://www.colorwarepc.com
get your iPod CUSTOM PAINTED for $50, or buy one already painted for $65 more. 
I guess if you like the color scheme it's the same price. but if you want another color...








at colorware you can also get your headphones color-matched










_Modified by zackforbing at 1:33 PM 1-22-2005_


----------



## nerdawg4 (Dec 15, 2003)

I have the ICELink in a 01 GTI with the Monsoon system.
Works perfectly.
If the control system for the CD changer on your new system works like the Monsoon I bet the ICELink would work with it too. But no promises.
And if you were super lucky, it would show song info, dunno about that though.
They also have some nice mounting options. I hooked mine up in the glove compartment though.


_Modified by nerdawg4 at 2:17 PM 1-22-2005_


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: (nerdawg4)*

I'm going to get a new deck with a line-in. My problem isn't connection right now -- it's mounting. I have mine wrapped in an iSkin and I can't find a mount that will fit this since it's a bit wider and thicker than unwrapped iPods are. (It also has a belt clip on the back, so there should be a cutout on the back to allow the clip to slide in.) Anyone know of a mount that will work well for this? Someone suggested adjustable cell phone holders; need to find a site that will carry these... if that doesn't work I can get a machine shop to fabricate something custom and then get it powdercoated or something, I suppose, but a car mount that will work with an iSkinned 3G iPod would be perfect.
Suggestions welcome.


----------



## nerdawg4 (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: (Buran)*

I have the same problem, iPod in the case, that is why it is in the glove box.
This might work though, I have seen it used in other installs:
http://www.panavise.com/nf/com....html
Not sure about mounting it, as I have no idea how to mount anything, but the installs I have seen using it looked good.
thread link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=509131


----------



## SlvrGTi1.8T (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (Vorsprung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vorsprung* »_
This looks like what im looking for but what is the one that sits a little bit higher. Like the OEM cell phone holder









Panavise also makes a holder that sits right next to the headunit on the right hand side, but it might get in the way of your navi
jason


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: (cameagain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cameagain* »_where did you get the oem navi. and how much did it cost?

i got it from germany, it was about $900 for all (navi, cds, adapter, triplex, OEM sharan stubby, cables)


----------



## David Ortiz (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (Vorsprung)*

Hey guys
I bought the Navi aswell. I was presented with the same decision that you have make. I wanted to be able to play cds but saw the price of the cd changed was close to a cable I could get for my Ipod to play through the navi unit. I went and bought the cable, similar to the dension one. I bought it here http://www.mp3yourcar.com. I installed it so that I store in in my glove box, much like the BMW. I can scroll through a play list with all my controls and it even charges it. 
This is great and all BUT I havn't been all that happy with it. Yes, I believe its the best hook up between a car and an Ipod (except maybe the new alpine thing) and you'll get the best sound quality but with mine I hear interference all the time. I believe the interfernce noise I hear is from the Ipod's hard drive spinning. It can get really annoying. I am very tempted to get the cd changed to have that noise eleminated and ultimatley have better sound that mp3s just cant produce. If anyone has had a similar problem and fixed it PLEASE tell me what to do.


----------



## guygti22 (Oct 18, 2004)

i thought i was the only one who thought about this setup. how in the H**L would i do this


----------



## AbqVR6 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: (guygti22)*









thats it docked in the ash tray. if you get the PIE 3x adapter, you can run several things, ilke ipod, navi, or satellite radio. I have the adapter so i can switch between the changer and the ipod.
max


----------



## VacantSkies88 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (AbqVR6)*








makes me wanna do this now


----------



## David Ortiz (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (Vorsprung)*

hey AbqVR6
can u PLEASE tell me where I can get this adapter switch you speak of....so i can choose from cd changer or Ipod


----------



## AbqVR6 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (David Ortiz)*

um, here is one site, i got it from another, and i cant think of the name, if i remember, i will post it.. http://www.xmfanstore.com/showproduct.php?id=piex3


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (VacantSkies88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VacantSkies88* »_







makes me wanna do this now

every single night/day i read up on these topics. and see what other people are doing and man i want to change so many things. vortex makes me


----------



## gweedo (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (David Ortiz)*

Call Neo Tech support. I am assuming that you used the rear CD changer cable? You need to install a ground loop isolator due to poor grounding on this cable.


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (gweedo)*

my custom ipod will be here on weds








My navi is gonna be here friday








I'm so freaking excited about this, finally my cars coming together








thanks guys for all the ideas, i think im just gonna go with the blitzsafe adapter from enfig


----------



## r6&vr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (Vorsprung)*

I got mine(blitzsafe) from http://www.singhmotorwerks.com for $56, cheapest I could find and I got it pretty fast.


_Quote, originally posted by *Vorsprung* »_my custom ipod will be here on weds








My navi is gonna be here friday








I'm so freaking excited about this, finally my cars coming together








thanks guys for all the ideas, i think im just gonna go with the blitzsafe adapter from enfig


----------



## David Ortiz (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (Vorsprung)*

hey gweedo
I orignally had it installed in the trunk but then noticed the noise issue. I looked in the manual and read about the grounding thing and its now in the front of my car. Im pretty sure i grounded correctly....but I will contact NEO.
is it possible to use this ipod link I have with a cd changer at the same time? I went to the link for that PIE X3 Adapter, but if i were to use that I couldn't use the NEO ipod cable I have.


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: OEM NAVI + Ipod, Can it be done nicely? (David Ortiz)*

anyone have pics of dash mounts for the G4 20 GB Ipod?
If so please name maker and part number


----------

